# first post



## 2pods (17 Jul 2007)

I was surprised to see no posts here already ?

Anyway, I have two small ponds (more of outside raised fishtanks really), both made from railway sleepers and liner.

The smaller one is 162 gallons and is on the patio.
Filtering is by a Titan 200 solids pump and a Bioforce 2200UV pressurised filter with UV.
This is completely raised and is only 2' deep, with Parrots' Feather, some Water Lettuce and a mini version of Alba (white) flowering water lilly.
The inhabitants are two Sarassa Comets and 7 small goldfish that we raised from eggs when tried to overwinter some plants from.....

The slightly bigger pond which is dug into the ground but also as a raised sleeper level.
This is 304 gallons, with canna, two water lillys, Marsh Marigold, Lesser Spearwort, Water Lettuce, Water Hyacynth, Brooklime, Club Grass, varigated reeds etc.
The filtering is also by Hozelock but a bit bigger (Titan 3000, and Bioforce 4500UV) to let me keep more fish than I should, which include about 5 Tench, 4 Shubs, 2 Comets, and I think we may have fry this year.


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Jul 2007)

They sound fantastic mate, i am planning an above ground sleeper pond at the mo. Any pics in the gallery? would love to see.


----------



## 2pods (17 Jul 2007)

BigDanne said:
			
		

> They sound fantastic mate, i am planning an above ground sleeper pond at the mo. Any pics in the gallery? would love to see.



I'll try and get some this week


----------



## 2pods (19 Jul 2007)

As requested, here are some old pics of the pondlets.




From the back window




from the path




Bigger one




Smaller one




With added bucket


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 Jul 2007)

Impressive stuff mate, somthing to aim for me thinks.


----------



## Dave Spencer (3 Aug 2007)

I like all the planting, especially the containers. Do you keep any fish in these?

Dave.


----------



## 2pods (3 Aug 2007)

Thanks Dave

Not usually in the containers, but we have had fry turning up in them.
Probably from eggs on the plants that I've moved in from the ponds.


----------



## 2pods (3 Aug 2007)

I've just thought of something.

See that very small buckety thing at the front ? 
Thats what started me off on the whole pond/tank thing.
I bought it in Tesco's and it came with a small water lily, a Arrowhead, and a Canna lily. 
All for Â£12


----------

